# RFA Lumbar Sympathetic Nerves



## NESmith (Nov 23, 2010)

What is the correct CPT code for Radiofrequency Ablation of Lumbar Sympathetic Nerves? I have looked at several different ones and now I think I have just confused myself. Thanks as always for the help.


----------



## marvelh (Nov 23, 2010)

There currently isn't a valid CPT code for destruction of the lumbar sympathetic nerves / chain.  64999 is the only code available for this procedure.  Many practices use either 64680 or 64681 as a basis / valuation for the unlisted procedure code.


----------



## sathiyavathit (Nov 23, 2010)

*Radiofrequency Ablation of Lumbar Sympathetic Nerves?*



NESmith said:


> What is the correct CPT code for Radiofrequency Ablation of Lumbar Sympathetic Nerves? I have looked at several different ones and now I think I have just confused myself. Thanks as always for the help.



Hi the following are some informations regarding your question that might
help you!!!

The CPT depends on whether the ablation is Pulsed or Thermal..

Currently, there is not a specific CPT code that accurately describes PRF. Therefore, the unlisted code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported. It should also be noted that it is not appropriate to report Destruction by Neurolytic Agent codes 64600-64681 for PRF.


 When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature; extent; need for the procedure; and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service. 


I got this information from the following web address: https://www.oxhp.com/secure/policy/radiofrequency_ablation_610.html

Just check with it...Good day!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindmarie76 (May 17, 2012)

cannot access that link?  is there a better way to get to this information?

Linda CPC


----------



## dwaldman (May 17, 2012)

The link that you were trying to access  provided in the previous post  is from UHC Oxford medical policy regarding pulsed RFA. The original question was in regards non-pulsed radiofrequency ablation of sympathetic chain with response that it is unlisted. Which concurs with the AMA response below.

Part of a private response I received from the AMA CPT Network,

“Based solely upon the information provided in your electronic inquiry, from a CPT coding perspective, there is no specific CPT code to describe “left radiofrequency lesioning of the lumbar sympathetic chain”.  Therefore,  code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported once even though the radiofrequency ablation was performed at more than one spinal level.  When performing two or more procedures that require the use of the same unlisted code, the unlisted code used should only be reported once to identify the services provided. This is due to the fact that the unlisted code does not identify a specific unit value or service. Unit values are not assigned to unlisted codes since the codes do not identify usual procedural components or the effort/skill required for the service."


----------

